# t5 ho bulbs



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

I am considering changing all my bulbs on my t5 fixture.

I need to open it up and check the wiring and ballasts anyways since 4 of 5 bulbs aren't working on 1 switch (and ive tested the bulbs, they are good). Could be wiring or ballast if anyone has info on Aquatinics Constellation Fixture Pm me!

Where does everybody gofor a good deal to buy t5ho bulbs?

I'll need 14 of them to make my light fixture run as good as new 

J


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Jmbret said:


> I am considering changing all my bulbs on my t5 fixture.
> 
> I need to open it up and check the wiring and ballasts anyways since 4 of 5 bulbs aren't working on 1 switch (and ive tested the bulbs, they are good). Could be wiring or ballast if anyone has info on Aquatinics Constellation Fixture Pm me!
> 
> ...


Contact Marcelo (fragbox)

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

*great*

thanks sig!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are coming to Brantford show, I can bring you bulbs. Just send me a PM with what size and colours. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

brantford show?! link for details plz!


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Jmbret said:


> brantford show?! link for details plz!


https://www.facebook.com/Brantfordcoralshow

And I "Bean Bag Frags" will be there and can bring bulbs 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

